
Gitlab Switches to CloudFlare - darekkay
https://status.gitlab.com/pages/maintenance/5b36dc6502d06804c08349f7/5e66c94497063a04be139316
======
jka
No doubt GitLab have considered this carefully and are doing what they need to
do diligently and thoughtfully.

This is a planned maintenance operation, and they've likely picked 4am Pacific
Time on a Saturday in order to reduce impact to their user base.

That said, it appears CloudFlare is increasingly becoming an essential element
of (US?) web infrastructure, and given that they provide many tools
(including, for example, those mentioned on the status page) which are
proprietary, there seems to be a risk of monoculture and lock-in developing.

Edit: add second paragraph, to note this is planned maintenance

------
LockAndLol
From the things I've read online, that'd not going to be good for people from
Asia or using TOR as they will be greeted with more captchas. For TOR I can
definitely confirm that cloudfare is absolutely terrible, but I cannot confirm
the claim about Asia.

